# Olive Nerite?



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

My LFS told me that olive nerites would help solve the (horrible) algae problem in my new 125g. Then she only had one.  So I took it. 

It seems to really go after the algae, does anyone have personal experience with them? 

I'm also doing excel dosing and scraping the glass, and even pulling hair algae out by hand.

TIA!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

my experiance is with zebra nerites... And they are AMAZING algae eaters. Only one drawback with them. they'll lay hard eggs on glass and anything else. it's a minor irrtation for the work they do.

I swear by them. They are what made me fall in love with snails in the first place.


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

They do great work with algae, the eggs can be a problem. I had to scrape eggs off the glass almost every day. They won't reproduce in regular water as they are really brackish water snails. They are really hard to find also.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We always have Zebra Nerites in stock. At a price noone can beat.

http://www.invertzfactory.com

The Zebra Nerites we get don't lay a lot of eggs. Olive Nerites seem to lay much more eggs.

--Nikolay


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for your information. The zebra nerites are pretty! I may have to get some. 

My olive has a barnacle on his back. Somehow I didn't realize barnacles actually open up and stick out tentacles to get food. Really strange and cute. 

And I guess scraping out eggs is easier than scraping out algae.


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

Fishtory said:


> My olive has a barnacle on his back. Somehow I didn't realize barnacles actually open up and stick out tentacles to get food. Really strange and cute.


Would love to see a picture of that!


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

Yea, mine two olive nerites have barnicals also. I was wondering what that was. Too funny!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I had tons of olive nerites. They never seemed to eat the algae in my tank though then they died a few weeks later. Quite disappointing.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's what the Olive nerites did in my tank:


__
https://flic.kr/p/104658166

The algae on the rocks where the encrusting kind. Nothing can remove them (other than tweaking the water chemistry). If the Olive nerites wandered on a rock they'd scrape it clean as on the picture above. But it was a very random process - they didn't specifically head for the algae.

I don't have observations on how the Zebra neritinas do against algae. In any case the shell of the Zebra is much more attractive than the Olive nerite.

--Nikolay


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

dymndgyrl said:


> Would love to see a picture of that!


I have been trying to get you one....


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

I had two olives and they seem to work ok constantly grazing everywhere in the 20g tank. However they don't seem eat much from what I've seen at least to effect the outcome of algae growth. And for the trouble getting them, they died within half a year...so that's it for me. I'll stick with the regular pest snails: pond, ramshorn, trumpet. They are nice to have and cool to look at even if they are more plain. Best way for me to control algae is to have a LOT of plants.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Will a clown loach eat these or there eggs


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

ink don't know. The olives are a lot bigger than the pest snails so They maybe harder for clowns to get to. The eggs are a menace, they leave small white dots everywhere. It's so tiny no way clowns will eat them. They are not like in a gel like pond snail. They are the size of a period on size 10 font laid individually on rocks, plants, glass etc. They don't hatch a bummer or I would have invested more in the Olives. So for me they are really just novelty not too effective with algae.


----------

